# Fastest way to strip deck



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

Got a massive deck that I have to strip and I don't want to wast any time. Wondering if anyone has any tips to strip a deck really fast. Decks covered with peeling latex by the way. 



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.calgarypropainting.com


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

I would pressure wash first to remove the obvious peeling paint

i would then apply a stripper with sodium hydroxide and let it sit a bit 

PW it off and lightly sand areas as needed

There is no miracle IMO- if its massive with spindles etc- going to take time

charge accordingly


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

If hidden fasteners you can rent a floor sander.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Latex is a bear to strip. Hope you charged enough.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Latex is a bear to strip. Hope you charged enough.


Just factoring floor square footage but including spindles I charge $11/s.f to remove latex solids and it still isn't enough.

Your best best for fast removal is to use an industrial coatings remover (non caustic). If you already bid and won the project, I doubt you built in enough money to use those though. ($7.50 per s.f in just chem cost.. and if you have rails, you generally have double the s.f of the floor.) Your only other option is to go nuclear strength (something like HD-80 fortified with butyl and sodium metasilicate). Plan on accidentally stripping window and door paint as well as browning out any nearby plant life. 

If you plan on using a store bought stripper and that solid is intact on rails, you may as well go to homeowner now and save yourself days and countless trips to this project and suggest a scrape, wash, recoat solid. If you have no rails, I would just sand.


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

Ya I ended up bidding a little low and only averaged a net profit of $25hr to strip the deck. I ended up going a bit overkill with the stripper. Mopped it on with a big mop and bucket then scrubbed with a hard brush and lightly power washed everything. Overall it wasn't very fun. Went with a solid re-coat to make it easy. 


https://www.calgarypropainting.com/blog/index.php


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Joseph said:


> Ya I ended up bidding a little low and only averaged a net profit of $25hr to strip the deck. I ended up going a bit overkill with the stripper. Mopped it on with a big mop and bucket then scrubbed with a hard brush and lightly power washed everything. Overall it wasn't very fun. Went with a solid re-coat to make it easy. https://www.calgarypropainting.com/blog/index.php


 I'd be very happy with $25 net profit per man hour. Did you neutralize and sand prior to re-staining?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I'd be very happy with $25 net profit per man hour. Did you neutralize and sand prior to re-staining?


I'm going to assume he didn't mean net profit. $25/hr net profit is more than I make when a job goes well.


----------



## Chicago Handyman (May 9, 2015)

uh oh. I projected ten hours to strip and paint a 256 sq ft deck. something tells me im a little light...


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Chicago Handyman said:


> uh oh. I projected ten hours to strip and paint a 256 sq ft deck. something tells me im a little light...


If you're going to go solid again, why the need to strip it?


----------



## Chicago Handyman (May 9, 2015)

Hines Painting said:


> If you're going to go solid again, why the need to strip it?


paint is chipping and peeling everywhere. and customer requested.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Chicago Handyman said:


> paint is chipping and peeling everywhere. and customer requested.


Waste of time stripping. Scrape, sand, pressure wash, 1-2 topcoats of a good quality solid stain. Easily done in ten hrs.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey Ken, What do you think of the big square orbital floor sanders from home depot on decks?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Hey Ken, What do you think of the big square orbital floor sanders from home depot on decks?


I bought a square buff from HD's rental dep't. If you use really aggressive paper (16 grit) they are good for buffing and maybe removing residual stain. Not sure how they would work on stripping an intact solid or paint.


----------

